# LittleBigPlanet Karting



## Kaitou (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

That's pretty awesome but lol copycat games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

RIP Modnation Racers.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> RIP Modnation Racers.



Wanna know what's funny?

United Front Games is making the game along Media Molecule. 

Which doesn't make any sense to me, because ModnationRacers is doing so well (with the active and healthy community developing tracks and characters on daily basis).


----------



## Esura (Apr 6, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Wanna know what's funny?
> 
> United Front Games is making the game along Media Molecule.
> 
> Which doesn't make any sense to me, because ModnationRacers is doing so well (with the active and healthy community developing tracks and characters on daily basis).



Wow.

Why is they making another kart racer when Sony previously was hyping up Modnation Racers as their main kart racer?


----------



## dream (Apr 6, 2012)

Sony probably figures that the LBP name might attract even more gamers.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 6, 2012)

As far as I care, they are just combining the series, and slapping on a LBP logo and make replace the characters with sack boys.


----------



## bigduo209 (Apr 7, 2012)

Kaitou said:


> Wanna know what's funny?
> 
> United Front Games is making the game along Media Molecule.
> 
> Which doesn't make any sense to me, because ModnationRacers is doing so well (with the active and healthy community developing tracks and characters on daily basis).


Well the ModNation name hasn't become all that popular since it's inception, and MNR is pretty limited as far as what can be done from a User-Generated-Content standpoint.

This is a win-win situation, you give MNR's devs a second chance to create a  better DIY racing game inside and out, and you give the LBP brand room to grow.


----------



## Kaitou (Apr 7, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> Well the ModNation name hasn't become all that popular since it's inception, and MNR is pretty limited as far as what can be done from a User-Generated-Content standpoint.
> 
> This is a win-win situation, you give MNR's devs a second chance to create a  better DIY racing game inside and out, and you give the LBP brand room to grow.



While it's true that MNR isn't that popular, it's not far on the shadows either, in fact if you take a look at the PlayStation Blog you would see a lot of articles regarding the content that user created in MNR. 

But you're right about it being limited...character wise, that is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 7, 2012)

Made me chuckle some


----------



## Kaitou (May 3, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## blakstealth (May 3, 2012)

Can't you make a racing type of game mode in LPB2?


----------



## James Bond (May 3, 2012)

Thought the thread read LittleBigPlanet Farting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

James Bond said:


> Thought the thread read LittleBigPlanet Farting



I read it as mario kart.


----------



## steveht93 (May 4, 2012)

How is this like "Mario karting"? You gotta love those Nintendo fan boys.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> How is this like "Mario karting"? You gotta love those Nintendo fan boys.


You take the bait easily enough.
It's obviously not trying to be like mario kart at all besides mascots in karts.


----------



## steveht93 (May 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You take the bait easily enough.
> It's obviously not trying to be like mario kart at all besides mascots in karts.



Indeed I did take the bait easily. 1-0 I guess....


----------



## Raidoton (May 4, 2012)

steveht93 said:


> How is this like "Mario karting"? You gotta love those Nintendo fan boys.


Said the Sony Fanboy 

Anyway, if you don't see how this game is heavily inspired by Mario Kart, than there is no help for you. But that isn't the first time you deny something obvious


----------



## steveht93 (May 4, 2012)

Raidoton said:


> Said the Sony Fanboy
> 
> Anyway, if you don't see how this game is heavily inspired by Mario Kart, than there is no help for you. But that isn't the first time you deny something obvious



I got all three systems...I'm not a fanboy.


Saying that this game is like Mario karting is like saying little big planet is a copy of super Mario. Both share the same genre but they are vastly different. LBPK is more of a copy of mod nation racers.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 4, 2012)

Go PlayStation go


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 4, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Go PlayStation go


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)

I played the demo yesterday and liked what I played. The controls are ridiculously simple and uncomplicated just like Mario Kart. And that's what this game is, Mario Kart with a level creator, some extra minigames, and beautiful HD graphics. The main difference is that the items don't seem to troll you like the recent Mario Kart games, so this game has caught my attention.

I'm definitely buying this down the road. Honestly trying to figure out why the hell this game got slammed by critics. Fuck them, and fuck Mario Kart (it's good but the recent ones are very overrated).


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait a fucking minute...

What in the _fuck_?

LBP _Karting_? Go fuck yourself, man...


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 5, 2013)

"Shion" said:


> LBP _Karting_? Go fuck yourself, man...



But that sounds boring. I need someone to fuck with!


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2013)

I... I...

I'm down.


----------

